# Visa: Non-Immigrant O - Retirement visa



## dave360 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi

I am new here. I am planning on retiring to Thailand in the next few years. I have read about the retirement visa that would be needed (non-immigrant visa) which needs to be renewed every year. Is there any other retirement visa that does not need to be renewed. I have not been able to find one. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^ No.
One year, with 90-day reporting to Thailand Immigration. 
That's the way it is.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

If you are unable to travel to the immigration office (I have a 2 hour trip every three months) there are legal ways of sending someone with power of attorney, some offices accept a postal application, I even heard an immigration officer telling a 93 year old guy that they could arrange for an officer to visit his home. The three month thing is so that they know where you are residing, which is reasonable.


----------



## dave360 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info. I have another question. How does a marriage visa differ from the retirement visa? Is there any benefit in going that way?


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a marriage visa. Advantage: you only need to show a bank balance of ฿400 000.- or a monthly income of ฿40 000.-, retirement requires ฿800 000.- or ฿65 000.- a month. (or a combination of yearly income plus bank balance = ฿800 000.- 
Disadvantage : many guys get exploited by their Thai wives as they know that you will never willingly get a divorce. That's a fact. If she dies you have, officially, 7 days to change your visa or leave the country.


----------



## dave360 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for that info. One still has to renew the marriage visa every year and check in with the Immigration office every 3 months also?


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes you have to find a means of convincing immigration that you live where you say you are every three months.


----------



## dave360 (Nov 3, 2012)

ah ok.. got it. Thanks to all for the info.


----------

